#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Sleep/Dream weirdness

## Shady El-Shafie

Would like to share and ask for your input regarding my case,

I used to have a feeling of fear most of time as soon as a lay my head on bed, Why....
mostly of, when i go to sleep i feel energized even though sleepy, my heart starts impulsing more, and head too.

Thus, Later on i would feel an almost heavy pushing on my right part of chest for couple of times, when this starts most of time i feel some entity is there.
Whilst then starts sleep paralysis ,kind of enjoy it as it is alot better experience than the pounding on the chest.
This experience would be happening couple of times a month -the pounding and sleep paralysis-, but the energized part happens every time.

Thus, I moved away from this room long time ago,
for the past 5 months never experienced anything of this sort, Thus couple of days ago before sleeping i had a feeling of the energy - not the same as the previous one - and i know the chest pounding will happen and the same feeling of entity is there. Thus, when the chest pounds i never know if its in the awake state or sleeping.
Thus this time it happened that i was being pounded and pounded, till suddenly i felt a left my body, And could control my new state with my will only. My thoughts were not that same of the will, so i was confused while using that state.

Would you tell me your input.

----------


## Shady El-Shafie

can you elaborate more on 
'i reach AP at the sister forims esoteric magick' 



And it is not common, it happens not on any specific pattern.

----------


## Belasko

Your astral is not controlled. Mrs. Peel is trying to tell you she teaches Astral Projection at her occult school at http://esotericmagick.forumotion.net/forum.

----------


## Shady El-Shafie

oh ok thank you!

----------


## NemnochAdore

There is actually a medical explanation to this. I've experience the out of body feeling, weight on my body but unable to move, the feeling someone has grabbed you in your sleep, etc. I saw someone mentioning it on another forum and I was surprised to see that it is a common occurrences among others.

But who knows maybe it is an astral thing doctors have tried to put a name to because of so many people experiencing it. It happened to me during a stressful time in my life, I was actually in a mental institution the first time it happened to me.

----------


## Belasko

Ir's when the astral can't get back into the body, it is half in half out. You feel as if you are suffocating paralyzed and can't speak. The fucking doctors call it sleep paralysis because they are too stupid or don't want to admit it's an astral thing. Mrs. Peel is right.

----------

